# head bolt torq specs?



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a craftsman with a briggs i/c 17hp ohv motor, not sure of the model number off hand. i had a bad head gasket that i am in the proccess of replacing however when i was putting it all together i snapped on of the head bolts. i had found on the web that they are suppose to be torqed to 15.5lbs. so that is what i used. did i get the wrong information or was it just a bad bolt?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure it wasn't inch pounds?


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, 15-20 ft lbs. You need to replace your head bolts, they can only be torqued once or twice...they stretch. NAPA will have #8 bolts or I recomend studs....NAPA will help you....MUST be #8s.



Take a good bolt and your head with you if you want to match for studs...don't forget nuts....

Studs will not stress the threads of your jug/s.


Scott


----------

